# Rounding smoothing choil



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 18, 2014)

Found I can round spines well, wondering your techniques for rough choils inside curve.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 18, 2014)

Same as for spines - strips of wet/dry used in a "shoe shine" motion.


----------



## James (Sep 18, 2014)

I carefully use my thumb and sandpaper to take the edge off of the choil at first and after a min or two, I'll switch to shoe shining. I find that keeps the sandpaper from tearing as much.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys , thinking of putting it vertical in the vise.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2014)

Knife in vise - shoe shine motion with strips of sandpaper - then buff.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 18, 2014)

I back the sandpaper with duct tape so I don't have to worry about it breaking.


----------



## 29palms (Sep 18, 2014)

I use a round diamond file to shape followed by strips of backed silicon carbide paper to polish.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks all just rounded spine & choil on my Akifusa. Also all edges of the bolster top, bottom, & front. The Choil had irregular bump inside curve. Took it out with file. Tried duck tape backed paper cut into strips. Worked well so I did it through the grits. Have strips left over for future jobs. Polished up with popsicle stick mesh pads. Feels much better.

Thanks Chuckles duck tape worked and did not have to go to store for anything.


----------



## mark76 (Sep 19, 2014)

What grit sizes of sandpaper do you guys use?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2014)

Since I had file marks started with 100, 120, 150, 220, 320. It worked for me have no idea what the pro's here use.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 20, 2014)

A light touch with a belt sander then I polish the scratches out with sandpaper


----------

